# Multiplier to Dollar Surge Conversion



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

Ok, Dollar surge is hitting NJ Sunday night. 

I've dealt with it in PA since February.

Are there any tables or conversion tools available to convert X to $? 

Thanks


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I heard somewhere $4 is equal to 2x

Smallest amount you can get is $1 so I’m guessing that’s a 1.2x


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

??? No. They won't even tell you what constitutes a long trip. Half the time when it should convert they just won't pay you because they can. I wouldn't count on any of your earnings coming from conversions. Ex rarely converts and the premium platforms won't get hits because they Jack the prices up so high


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

DRB720 said:


> Ok, Dollar surge is hitting NJ Sunday night.
> 
> I've dealt with it in PA since February.
> 
> ...


No it doesn't correlate. I have an app that shows Surge riders are being charged.

1.4X will be $1.25 or $4.

No rhyme or reason.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

New2This said:


> No it doesn't correlate. I have an app that shows Surge riders are being charged.
> 
> 1.4X will be $1.25 or $4.
> 
> No rhyme or reason.


None. They make it up as they go, they give you whatever they want.

That's the point.


----------



## dclark6 (Sep 19, 2019)

DRB720 said:


> Ok, Dollar surge is hitting NJ Sunday night.
> 
> I've dealt with it in PA since February.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's not nearly as good as multipliers it honestly sucks. Less pay I'm in the Phoenix market so surge isn't really a big thing anyway. I'd be all for getting rid of promotions if t meant having surge what it used to be


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

DRB720 said:


> Ok, Dollar surge is hitting NJ Sunday night.
> 
> I've dealt with it in PA since February.
> 
> ...


AFAIK the two surges don't correlate because they are two completely different systems. With multiplier surge, pax pays surge, and the extra goes to their driver, simple. Under flat surge, there are drivers in the surge area getting rides from outside the surge area (or because the surge 'stuck' to them) and still getting flat surge, even if the pax isn't paying extra, presumably that is being subsidized from the rides given to surge paying pax, where the driver is getting less than full surge. So it's a kind of 'surge redistribution'.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The more confusing they make it, the easier it is for them to take from you. The less knowledge we have, the less we're able to legitimately argue to get paid correctly. I would like to meet one driver who has actually got an answer from Uber, whether it's Hub workers or phone support, as to how they calculate the payout on the flat rate surges


----------



## Jake1980 (Apr 9, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> ??? No. They won't even tell you what constitutes a long trip. Half the time when it should convert they just won't pay you because they can. I wouldn't count on any of your earnings coming from conversions. Ex rarely converts and the premium platforms won't get hits because they Jack the prices up so high


I dont think they go by only long trips. They mainly go by what the rider paid during surges trips. Don't forget about the sticky surge......so its possible to get that sticky surge while the rider actually only paid a regular fare.



dclark6 said:


> Yeah it's not nearly as good as multipliers it honestly sucks. Less pay I'm in the Phoenix market so surge isn't really a big thing anyway. I'd be all for getting rid of promotions if t meant having surge what it used to be


That's the point of promotion which is to suppress the surge.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

My opinion is they give you a % of the total fare and has no correlation to a multiplier like it used to.

And the % slides much like a shorter ride where a base fare they take 60-70% of it. But as the ride gets longer, it ends up being Uber takes 35ish?%.

This ride for example:









This was over 2x the base fare. The surge, if I remember, was like $4ish. But I have had other surges for that same surge base amount that did not calc to over 2x base. Soooooo...... yea...... PAX paid $117 on this ride ($132 with tip) and I made $74. So like 38% Uber kept? Around that I think.

The new surge is so hit or miss as to if it will multiply. But I have probably had more surges get stickied to me and Uber made almost nothing. I think overall, at least in my market, I probably make more with sticky surges than I used to when it multiplied. Only because I'm usually in the area I can snag that sticky and even if the surge ends I will still get that base amount. Where the big multiplier surges might be a rare and fare between type of thing. Or don't know how many times was in a surge area but never got a ride before it ended. (shrurg)

The area I think it is worse is bar closing or big events. Those though it's a lot easier to snag multiplier surges. Just not guaranteed like it used to be and it is not as profitable.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jake1980 said:


> That's the point of promotion which is to suppress the surge


I don't know. They have the rates jacked up so high during surges, it's ridiculous. I don't know they would want to suppress the surge because they would be definitely losing money all around. I think the sticky surge is to confuse us we don't know up from down, left to right, it's too hard to predict when the passengers paying a surge price for us to optimize the conversion


Jake1980 said:


> I dont think they go by only long trips. They mainly go by what the rider paid during surges trips. Don't forget about the sticky surge......so its possible to get that sticky surge while the rider actually only paid a regular fare.


Oh it has nothing to do with the trip length. It's only based off of what the passengers paying if it converts or not. I have trips going less than a mile convert and I've had 45 minute trips not convert


----------



## Zeppelin77 (Nov 10, 2015)

In my opinion and based on what I see in my market I do see a correlation between the dollar amount and what the rider pays. As someone said before 2x=$4 3x=$8 4x=$12.The key is being aware of what they are charging and making sure the driver app is updated to reflect it. ex. The rider is paying the equivalent of a 2.5x but the driver app is showing $2 then I will wait until it goes up to log on.


----------

